# 2005 TCR Composites (full bike) in stock?



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has actually seen or received a 2005 Giant TCR Composite (complete bike) yet?

I have seen several frames about, one even with full Ultegra 10 spd, but none of the actual stock spec bikes. I ordered one yesterday, but have been told to expect it in March! 

Has anybody been told sooner, or have actually seen one "in the flesh". I am hoping the LBS is sandbagging - a lot!

March is going to be a long time to wait for my first new bike in 15 years!

Andrew


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Lots of them here in So Cal.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*wow!*

That is encouraging. I am in AZ so hopefully it won't be long before we see them here....

Just to confirm, there are lots of complete bikes with the stock builds in So. Cal. i.e. all the components that Giant lists in their catalogue.

A



shokhead1 said:


> Lots of them here in So Cal.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

AndrewL said:


> That is encouraging. I am in AZ so hopefully it won't be long before we see them here....
> 
> Just to confirm, there are lots of complete bikes with the stock builds in So. Cal. i.e. all the components that Giant lists in their catalogue.
> 
> A


Yep!!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

We got our Ultegra 10 carbon TCRs in last week..


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*where are you?*



gambo2166 said:


> We got our Ultegra 10 carbon TCRs in last week..


Can I ask:
Where are you?
TCR1 or TCR2?

thanks
Andrew


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Im in Santa Maria CA . TCRc2


----------



## bikerMT (Nov 6, 2004)

I live in Miami, and havn't been able to find a TCR 2 here or in Ft Lauderdale. 
I've been waiting for three months.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow, they're here in NZ already. Ultegra 10, Dura-Ace 10 and Campagnolo Centaur 10. (No 'Team T-Mobile' frames though.)


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Yeah but,*

You guys are closer to the source than we are though.....

Are your bikes based ont the European build? Here in the states I don't think we get the Centaur model. Too bad really.


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

Our bikes can be seen at the Australian website: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/page.asp
Yes, true we are closer to Taiwan than the states, but I would have expected that because of the size of your market, they would have all the bikes available before us!

FWIW, the bikes get assembled in Australia, then sent over to NZ. The TCRs are popular here in NZ, but apparently everyone is trying to sell them because they go 'soft' after a while. Not too sure why, but our roads are pretty crap here.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I was told that the 2005 models are being shipped first to priority California and East Coast markets because of an Ultegra 10 shortage. I was also told that the bikes would arrive in January 2005.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*makes sense, but....*

I have heard similar things, but I am not convinced about the whole Ultegra shortage thing. I mean there are gruppos available on e-bay and in the stores. I guess maybe the volume isn't there to produce bikes in volume.

Andrew


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Andrew, let me know when your bike arrives--I will do the same (I went for the TCR 1).


----------

